# New Tesla Model 3/Y TS5 & TSV Aftermarket Flow Forged Wheels



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## NickJonesS71 (May 11, 2020)

Not sure which sensors you have? *Call* Tesla Service and provide them with the last 6 of your VIN.

Call??? Tesla?? Do you guys know something we don't 😂


----------

